# Soon to be the new owner of a 93 Sentra SE



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

Thats right. I just won the auction for a 93 Sentra SE on ebay. The price ended at $305 + tax, tags, and title transfer. 169k miles on it and the guy claims it runs fine and said he replaced the clutch last year, also the power steering supposedly doesn't work but I will look into that when I get the car. I've put the link to the auction at the bottom of my post. Anything I should look out for? I currently have a 97 Sentra GXE so I know it isn't too much different under the hood than my current car. This is basically gonna be my back up car/ winter car. It's biggest job will be to be my driver car during my auto to manual swap on my 97 if I either run into probs or take longer than expected. Also, did I or didn't I make out on the price?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2486524639

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

more reason to give me your cams


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> more reason to give me your cams


haha. Seems like every chance you get you're after my cams. Too bad. I ain't getting rid of the car so they aren't going anywhere. And even if something happens to my 97 sentra I now have a second ga16 powered car they can go in. You might as well throw in the towel Steve.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

prolly, but by the time you say yes, ill have an sti or wrx... then who will be talkin smack


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> prolly, but by the time you say yes, ill have an sti or wrx... then who will be talkin smack


And your point is? Your taking the easy way out by buying a car that is turbocharged stock and crap. That's too easy. A real man takes a car and makes it fast rather than just buying a fast one.

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

fine.. ill just beat you with my 79 transam with a 400 big block, 6.6L... how bout them apples


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> fine.. ill just beat you with my 79 transam with a 400 big block, 6.6L... how bout them apples


So basically you need a motor 4X the size of mine to beat me. Thats pitiful

Mitch


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

no, but its fun that way... have fun with your new car...


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> no, but its fun that way... have fun with your new car...


Yeah. thanks. I might add to sept 24th a full tune up for the 93 sentra

Mitch


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

I would look at the rocker panels if a northern car. Mine rusted out around the rear parts near the wheel well and I thought I had the cleanest car in PA. No matter how good of care you take, they rust out. Look for that. remove the bumpers (plastic and see if rust hit the metal yet. Blast off and paint good. Look for worn shocks/struts. Ball joints and CV boots for cracking replace quickly. If you need an AC compressor, I have one from a 92 that had 30,000 on it, I don't want much for it. 
Chris 



sentra97gxe said:


> Thats right. I just won the auction for a 93 Sentra SE on ebay. The price ended at $305 + tax, tags, and title transfer. 169k miles on it and the guy claims it runs fine and said he replaced the clutch last year, also the power steering supposedly doesn't work but I will look into that when I get the car. I've put the link to the auction at the bottom of my post. Anything I should look out for? I currently have a 97 Sentra GXE so I know it isn't too much different under the hood than my current car. This is basically gonna be my back up car/ winter car. It's biggest job will be to be my driver car during my auto to manual swap on my 97 if I either run into probs or take longer than expected. Also, did I or didn't I make out on the price?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2486524639
> 
> Mitch


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

sunnysentra said:


> I would look at the rocker panels if a northern car. Mine rusted out around the rear parts near the wheel well and I thought I had the cleanest car in PA. No matter how good of care you take, they rust out. Look for that. remove the bumpers (plastic and see if rust hit the metal yet. Blast off and paint good. Look for worn shocks/struts. Ball joints and CV boots for cracking replace quickly. If you need an AC compressor, I have one from a 92 that had 30,000 on it, I don't want much for it.
> Chris


Yeah, I've noticed from the pic's a few exterior rust spots. I'm gonna probably take it to a good body shop and have those spots taken care of. As you mentioned, rust is something I'm worried about considering salt in the winter does a number on cars. But even so, I could probably part the car out and make way more than what I paid for it. But nonetheless, I'm hoping the car is in good enough condition that that idea isn't even a consideration. Provided the car has a good foundation to work on I'm considering building it into a sleeper. I know my well modded 97 auto got beat by a stock B13 LE manual so I know this car has a good bit of potential. But gotta get the car first and that wont be for over a week yet til my best friend can take me to pick up the car.

Mitch


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

*Update*

Well I got the car last saturday. 400 mile trip home and with no power steering. I poured some fluid in before I came home cuz it was low but the level didn't rise at all so I gave up. However, I found that it was so low on fluid that every bit of fluid I poured in was going straight down to the pump. I sat at home constantly pouring fluid in and making sure it wasn't leaking out til the level finally rose. Bingo, power steering back and strong. It runs strong except for the tranny not liking reverse. But the car was in dire need of a tuneup. When I changed the tranny fluid it looked like really old dark brown motor oil. Motor oil wasn't too bad but got replaced with Mobil 1 anyways. The ignition components could have almost passed for originals considering condition. NGK Iridium plugs, new wires , cap and rotor were done there. Fuel filter even had rust on it and stock filter wasn't too great either so new fuel filter and a cone air filter. Next will be taking care of rust issues. The hood may need replaced from rust toward the front but I'm gonna see if I can repair it. Also have many brackets under the hood that I will need to pull out, sand down, and paint and gonna take some electrical cleaner for some of the corosion. The interior is the exact opposite. It could almost pass for being brand new. Dash still shines, no stains, original floor mats, and have yet to find any tears. All in all, I think $305 was a steal. It needs some visual work but is hella fun to drive. Oh and after replacing the tranny fluid the issue the guy said about going into 1st rough has dissapeared. RedLine MT-90 works awesome.

Mitch

Mitch


----------



## 2rixie (Oct 16, 2004)

Good stuff Bro. I just picked up a 92 SE 5-speed (110K miles) from North Carolina a couple months ago. I had the clutch replaced. It must have been original !! LOL I had to get out and push just to make it up hills. I wish I'd had another car to drive so I could've taken time to research and put in a better clutch AND do the work myself. It sucks so bad living in New York not knowing anyone with a garage or having one myself. Ah well....

Enjoy your ride Man.


----------



## fatboypup (Oct 3, 2003)

heh least I know if i ever need 305 bux my car and ebay will hook me up :fluffy:


----------



## 2rixie (Oct 16, 2004)

fatboypup said:


> heh least I know if i ever need 305 bux my car and ebay will hook me up :fluffy:


I got mine for a grand + eBay. :cheers:


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

2rixie said:


> Good stuff Bro. I just picked up a 92 SE 5-speed (110K miles) from North Carolina a couple months ago. I had the clutch replaced. It must have been original !! LOL I had to get out and push just to make it up hills. I wish I'd had another car to drive so I could've taken time to research and put in a better clutch AND do the work myself. It sucks so bad living in New York not knowing anyone with a garage or having one myself. Ah well....
> 
> Enjoy your ride Man.


Well I'm planning to replace my tranny, flywheel, and clutch this spring. All performance including JDM tranny. But for now I'm working on fixing the rust issues. Hood needs replaced, A section of the rear driver's side sub-frame needs repaired, and the sides have some nasty holes. However, the interior is great and so is the way it drives except for the stock shifter. Gottat get a short shifter cuz those throws are enormous. But, with the only mod done being a cone air filter I can still beat civics with more mods. Has a lot of potential. Besides the fact that the car handles great.

Mitch


----------

